# New (used) Snow Bear Help suggestions



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello after looking for about a year for a plow for my truck, i want something that is light easy to mount and wont tear up my truck plus that is not expensive, I ran across a 1 year old snow bear plow that was used twice.. I picked it up for $500.. not to bad i dont think.. Any way i have a 2002 s10 crew cab and how does the window switch mount? do you have to keep your window cracked? what are other alternative options to mount it? Also it did not come with a saftey hook but i will try and fab that up myself..my main concern is the control.. has anyone made there own or modified this one?? Thanks


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

I suggest you lop off the goofy box switch, and swap it for 2 70 amp SPDT relays, and a nice small switch. If you look at a Superwinch ATV setup, you'll see what I'm talking about. I always hated the goofy box, the only thing about a Snowbear that I didn't like.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bradman,

Not bad on the snowbear, I picked one up last month, have not used it yet. 
Attached is a picture of the "new style" switch snowbear sent me. I have seen the old style switch, and this one seems much more user friendly! It even has a couple threaded nuts embedded in the switch for mounting purposes.

Snowbear must have been getting plenty of negative feedback on that old style switch, which is pretty ugly and cumbersome. New switch is easier to ship too.


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

That's the actual switch that now comes with the plow? I like the size, but what's up with the "In" and "Out"? What does that mean? Mine says "Up" and "Down".

I cut a hole through my firewall, put in a rubber grommet, and then ran the wires through. I just sit the switch on my cup holder in the center console when I plow.

It would be nice to have a small switch mounted somewhere though.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

sday88;727408 said:


> That's the actual switch that now comes with the plow? I like the size, but what's up with the "In" and "Out"? What does that mean? Mine says "Up" and "Down".


Lets think about this for a second. A winch. Push out, the cable comes out, if you're using a winch on a plow, out means down, in means upwesport


----------



## sday88 (Feb 20, 2007)

AndyTblc;727564 said:


> Lets think about this for a second. A winch. Push out, the cable comes out, if you're using a winch on a plow, out means down, in means upwesport


Yeah, I agree. But "Up" and "Down" is pretty idiot proof. Plow goes up, plow goes down. No thinking there.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

sday88;727645 said:


> Yeah, I agree. But "Up" and "Down" is pretty idiot proof. Plow goes up, plow goes down. No thinking there.


He now, lets not talk about my brother, if he were to get in a plow and see up and down I don't know what he would, he can't even set an alarm clock.
But I have to say, I've never seen a switch that has said in and out


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Snowbear must not have thought about that, the "in/out" vs. up down on this switch. Maybe they ran out of the other style switch, and had to come up with something quickly this season. 

Regardless, I like it much better that the other clunky switch SB provided!


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

ArticCat, does that switch directly control the plow motor? I don't see how it could, not big enough. I would think it would need relays, I have a similar switch on my plow now, when I retro-ed a Superwinch ATV onto it. The relays have been problematic.... Even the stock 85amp ones. I just replaced them with 70amp ones, from a different manufacturer.


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

delagem;727760 said:


> ArticCat, does that switch directly control the plow motor? I don't see how it could, not big enough. I would think it would need relays, I have a similar switch on my plow now, when I retro-ed a Superwinch ATV onto it. The relays have been problematic.... Even the stock 85amp ones. I just replaced them with 70amp ones, from a different manufacturer.


The switch goes to a control box SB provided, then 4 wires from the control box, 2 go to the battery, 2 go to the winch itself.


----------



## vic4news (Aug 7, 2006)

That new switch looks a lot better than the old one. My original switch died last week, barely into the 3rd season with the plow. I put in a small momentary on-off-on toggle switch and two 70 amp spdt relays. Sure is a lot easier to run now.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

VIC4news Nice Job. That's exactly what I want to do! I don't have any experience with relays. Could you tell me how much the relays cost you and where you got them. Also if you have a photo or diagram of the wires going to the relays that would be a huge help! TIA


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

This is how mine is wired using 2 relays. You feed power to a SPDT switch in the cab, and a green and black wire from the switch trigger the relays.

as far as sources for the relays, I couldn't find them locally, I bought them off eBay, but I also found them at these places. I would rather buy these than FleaBay ones, but I needed them in a hurry, and eBay guy promised he'd ship same day.....

http://www.texasindustrialelectric.com/relays.asp

RC700112RN, 70 Amp Cole Hersee High Capacity Mini Relay, High Capacity Mini, Relay, SPDT, $9.75

http://www.geirelays.com/html/automotive.html

AR3, SPDT-80A, Plug-in or PCB, no price listed


----------



## vic4news (Aug 7, 2006)

antjmar;731309 said:


> VIC4news Nice Job. That's exactly what I want to do! I don't have any experience with relays. Could you tell me how much the relays cost you and where you got them. Also if you have a photo or diagram of the wires going to the relays that would be a huge help! TIA


I ordered mine from http://www.texasindustrialelectric.com/relays.asp . I used two of RC700112NN @ $9.50 each. The RC700112RN would work too.
I ordered the toggle switch (55021) from the same place. I called in the morning and he shipped them that day via USPS priority mail. I had them in two days.

This web site has a good graphic of the relay wiring I used. Both relays are wired exactly the same. When one of the relays is powered the motor runs forward. When the other relay is powered the motor runs in reverse. You can pause the graphic or print out the diagram so you can get a better look at it.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Troubleshooting_Testing_and_Bypassing_SPDT_Power_/


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for the info. I will order the relays and try to do this in the spring when the weather is a bit warmer!


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

I finally bought all the parts moved my plow out of the shed and it didnt work.I used the diagram above Can someone confirm if this makes sense?
I attached the red from battery to the top slots (87) the black from battery to 87a (middle slots) the bottom slots to the winch one red one black. 
Then I connected the 86 on the left relay to one of the toggle switch wires and the *85 slot I jumpered to the the 86 slot on the right relay*. and lastly the right relay 85 slot I connected to the toggle switch. After I did all this and connected everything nothing happened! Luckily no sparks either!


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

Your description does not sound like the diagram. Post 85 on either relay is never connected to any thing other than ground.

You do realize that the red lines inside of the box that is the relay are internal connections of the relay and not wired connections that you make? You description makes me think you created wire connections for ALL the red lines in the two pictures.


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks CJ I figured it out. You are correct 85 to ground both relays. I was referring to the drawing on notebook paper from Dalegem. It shows the relay on the right 85 going to the switch. Which I believe is also correct. My problem was my switch!!!
Thanks everyone! I am glad to be getting rid of that monster switch!


----------

